
Wizards of the Coast – Notice of Recent Security Incident - HenryBemis
Dear Wizards Community:
We are writing to let you know about a recent security incident at Wizards of the Coast.<p>What Happened?
On November 14, 2019, we learned that an internal database file from a decommissioned version of the Wizards of the Coast website login had inadvertently been made accessible outside the company. We believe that this was an isolated incident, limited to a legacy database and unrelated to our current systems. Based on our current investigation, we have no reason to believe that any malicious use has been made of the data. However, in an abundance of caution, we are sending you this notice to let you know what happened, what steps we are taking as a result, and what steps we are encouraging you to take to protect yourself.
======
HenryBemis
I received this email in the middle of the night. I haven't played Magic for
about 15 years, so every detail on their records if (understatement) outdated.
I wonder how many of us had an account with them that is dormant.

